# Les femmes adorent quand les hommes



## KevinW

Au secours ! 

**** Les liens vers Youtube et similaires ne sont pas autorisés dans nos forums.
Martine (Mod...)
 
Dans ce clip à 2m29s, il y a la conversation suivante: 

>>>

   - De toutes les façons, c’est mal parti – vous avez vu la bourde que j’ai *fait* avec mon café. 
  - C’était un petit peu ballot, mais charmant. 
  - Je me suis complètement ridiculisé, vous voulez dire. 
  - Mais pas du tout – les femmes adorent quand les hommes *XXX* *XXX*. Et vous, vous êtes du genre à *XXX* facilement, non ?
  - Ça oui !

>>>

  J'ai 2 questions là-dessus: 

1) L'homme dit _la bourde que j'ai *fait*_ (au lieu de *faite*). C'est une erreur, ou l'accord est-il facultatif dans ce cas? 

2) XXX XXX - c'est quoi? (Moi, j'ai entendu *perdent l'éventail, *mais je sais que je suis complètement à côté de la plaque, LOL). 

Merci!

Kevin


----------



## giga2294

KevinW said:


> 1) L'homme dit _la bourde que j'ai *fait*_ (au lieu de *faite*). C'est une erreur , ou l'accord est-il facultatif dans ce cas?
> 
> 2) XXX XXX - c'est quoi? (Moi, j'ai entendu *perdent l'éventail, *mais je sais que je suis complètement à côté de la plaque, LOL).
> 
> Merci!
> 
> Kevin


1) Pour moi aussi c'est une erreur. Il devrait faire l'accord avec 'bourde' qui se trouve avant le verbe 'avoir'.
2) Moi non plus je ne comprends pas ce qu'elle dit. Désolé.


----------



## sarah82

"quand les hommes perdent pied devant elles" (la liaison est faite entre devant et elle = _devant-telles_)

L'accord de faire est compliqué, je ne connais même plus la règle moi-même, mais à l'oral on omet en général l'accord (mais je pense qu'il doit y être ici)


----------



## KevinW

Merci à tous les deux ! 


Kevin


----------



## loutre244

Pour moi c'est pas une erreur on dit bien la bourde que j'ai fait !!!!!!! bizarrerie de la langue francaise...


----------



## Apqmw

Théoriquement, c'est une erreur. En pratique, ça fait bizarre d'entendre "la bourde que j'ai faite", peut-être parce que bourde fait parti du vocabulaire familier.


----------



## giga2294

loutre244 said:


> Pour moi c'est pas une erreur on dit bien la bourde que j'ai fait !!!!!!! bizarrerie de la langue francaise...


On dit, d'accord, mais est-ce correct ?
"bizarrerie de la langue francaise..." : plutôt oubli/méconnaissance de la langue française !

De même on écrit souvent "c'est pas" alors qu'il faut écrire "ce n'est pas".

De mémoire, cela remonte à ma classe primaire (>20 ans), lorsque le COD (complément d'objet direct) se trouve AVANT le verbe auxiliaire AVOIR alors il faut faire la liaison. Sinon on ne fait pas la liaison. Exemples :
- Il a fait cette bourde.
- Cette bourde, il l'a faite. (accord avec " l' " qui rappelle bourde)


----------



## Apqmw

Tu as raison, grammaticalement, il y a une erreur. Mais entre les règles de grammaire et les usages... la différence est grande !


----------



## sarah82

Je pense vraiment qu'il y a des règles précises (compliquées mais précises) pour l'accord du participe passé du verbe faire. 
Il n'y a personne sur le forum qui peut nous en dire plus ?


----------



## giga2294

Apqmw said:


> Tu as raison, grammaticalement, il y a une erreur. Mais entre les règles de grammaire et les usages... la différence est grande !


Je suis d'accord.
Mais les personnes qui posent des questions sur le forum souhaitent apprendre/améliorer leur pratique de la langue française. Alors donnons leur les bonnes règles. Une fois qu'ils les maitriseront, alors ils pourront se rendre compte de l'usage au quotidien et en faire ce qu'ils veulent.

En tout cas, c'est cela que j'attends des personnes anglophones de ce forum, pour améliorer mon anglais. Et accessoirement aussi mon français.


----------



## giga2294

sarah82 said:


> Je pense vraiment qu'il y a des règles précises (compliquées mais précises) pour *l'accord du participe passé du verbe faire*.


En fait c'est la règle des verbes au participe passé avec les verbes auxiliaires "être" et "avoir".



sarah82 said:


> Il n'y a personne sur le forum qui peut nous en dire plus ?


J'ai donné une piste de réponse plus haut.


----------



## sarah82

Merci giga, mais je ne parle pas de la simple règle des auxiliaires et du COD placé avant le verbe...
Tant pis !


----------



## Keith Bradford

Allons, tout le monde connaît la règle, inutile mais simple :

_J'ai *fait *une erreur / c'est l'erreur que j'ai *faite*._

... et tout le monde sait que, dans la langue parlée, on a tendance à oublier les règles.


----------



## janpol

C'est l'accord tout à fait basique du p.p. avec "avoir" (accord avec "que" qui remplace "bourde"), la présence de "faire" n'apporte ici aucune difficulté supplémentaire (ce n'est pas une construction factitive).
La faute passerait inaperçue avec une foule de verbes (ceux des 1er et 2è groupes, par exemple). Ce n'est pas parce que "bourde" appartient au registre familier qu'on doit se sentir tenu de faire une faute d'accord.


----------



## Chimel

sarah82 said:


> Merci giga, mais je ne parle pas de la simple règle des auxiliaires et du COD placé avant le verbe...
> Tant pis !


Tu veux sans doute parler de la règle d'accord quand "faire" est suivi d'un infinitif: _la voiture qu'il a fait réparer_.

Mais ce n'est pas le cas ici: _faire_ est utilisé tout seul, l'accord se fait comme avec n'importe quel verbe.

J'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas uniquement une question de langue parlée ou familière. En français oral, dans la même situation, le personnage dirait sans doute "l'armoire/la robe/la bouillabaisse... que j'ai fait*e*" parce qu'il s'agit d'objets concrets (on "visualise" le complément) mais "l'erreur que j'ai fait". En d'autres termes, ce n'est pas le caractère familier de _bourde_ qui induit cette faute d'accord, mais bien le caractère concret ou abstrait du complément: pour une raison ou pour une autre, certains s'imaginent qu'on ne fait pas l'accord avec un COD à sens abstrait, comme s'il s'agissait d'un autre verbe _faire_. Je le constate souvent, en tout cas.


----------



## janpol

Tu as peut-être raison, Chimel, mais je pense que "faite", "dite", "prise", "ouverte"... sont les arbres qui cachent la forêt de la méconnaissance (très répandue)de l'accord du pp employé avec "avoir" que ne révèlent pas à l'oral  tous les pp qui se terminent par "ée", "ie", "ue"...


----------



## KevinW

Merci pour toutes les réponses. Chimel - c'est très intéressant, ce que vous dites là sur le caractère concret/abstrait du complément. 

J'ai une autre question (qui a, peut-être, un lien avec la première) à poser. J'ai entendu une femme dire: 

*> J'ai téléphoné, mais ils m'ont mis en attente.*

Pourquoi a-t-elle dit *mis* au lieu de *mise*?

Je connais la règle, je sais que c'est une erreur...mais c'est bien ce qu'on dit à l'oral?

Merci

Kevin


----------



## giga2294

KevinW said:


> J'ai entendu une femme dire:


Es-tu sûr qu'il s'agissait d'une femme ? 



KevinW said:


> Pourquoi a-t-elle dit *mis* au lieu de *mise*?
> Je connais la règle, je sais que c'est une erreur...mais c'est bien ce qu'on dit à l'oral?


Yes.
Mais *ce n'est pas parce qu'on le dit que c'est correct.* 
Cela rejoint tout ce qui a été écrit plus haut sur les différences entre "la règle stricte" qu'on applique souvent (+ ou -) à l'écrit, et les usages de l'oral.

It's the same in english, no?


----------



## KevinW

giga2294 said:


> Es-tu sûr qu'il s'agissait d'une femme ?


Euh, ouais. A moins que ce ne soit...non, sûr à 100% (OK, 99%). 



giga2294 said:


> Mais *ce n'est pas parce qu'on le dit que c'est correct.*
> Cela rejoint tout ce qui a été écrit plus haut sur les différences entre "la règle stricte" qu'on applique souvent (+ ou -) à l'écrit, et les usages de l'oral.
> 
> It's the same in english, no?



Yes. Except we don't do genders, so we don't have the women-turning-themselves-into-men past participle problem.


----------



## janpol

Ce "mis" au lieu de "mise" est d'autant plus impardonnable que la liaison avec "en" aurait permis de camoufler  l'ignorance de la règle d'accord...


----------



## tilt

Je crois que si les gens s'mbrouillent autant avec ce genre d'accord, c'est aussi parce que dans certains cas, on ne le fait pas, même si le COD est avant le verbe. Par exemple : _la bourde que j'ai *faite*_, mais _la bourde que je lui ai *fait *faire._

Et malheureusement, on entend aussi souvent _la bourde que j'ai fait_ que _la bourde que je lui ai faite faire._..




giga2294 said:


> It's the same in english, no?





KevinW said:


> Yes. Except we don't do genders, so we don't have the women-turning-themselves-into-men past participle problem.


Excusez-moi, mais ici, c'est le forum _Français Seulement _! 




janpol said:


> Ce "mis" au lieu de "mise" est d'autant plus impardonnable que la liaison avec "en" aurait permis de camoufler  l'ignorance de la règle d'accord...



C'est exactement la réflexion que je me suis fait*e* !


----------



## ChrisPa

sinon je pense qu'il a dit
"aiment les hommes qui perdent (ou s'emmèlent) les pédales.." c'est-à-dire qui sont un peu ridicules

et il aurait du dire "que j'ai faite " mais je confirme qu'on entend souvent que j'ai fait...(sans que ça ne choque plus que celà)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



ChrisPa said:


> sinon je pense qu'il a dit
> "aiment les hommes qui perdent (ou s'emmèlent) les pédales.." [...]


Non, non, c'est bien « Les femmes adorent quand les hommes perdent pied devant elles ! Et vous vous êtes du genre à perdre pied facilement, non ? »... 
(perdre pied, c'est être dépassé par la situation, s'embrouiller...)


----------



## itka

J'ai écouté l'extrait tout à l'heure et je confirme, c'est bien "les hommes perdent pied devant elles". 
Sarah l'avait déjà dit, alors je n'ai rien ajouté... ni aux explications sur l'accord !


----------

